# Multi Tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's the preview of my aoon to be multifasciatus tank  sooooo excited to get the lil buggers lol! As for the equipment this was the tank from my rcs but due to lack of money before i shutted it down and kept the filter running on the established tank for about 2mos. now. Ive also been dosing some seachem stability just in case.


















Anyway ill post up a pic when it was day one and the pic today.

Any comments and suggeations are welcome


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great setup! I am planning to set up a tank for Lamprologus/Neolamprologus brevis too. Would you mind letting me know the following:

1. Where did you get the shells? I bought some shells from PetSmart, but they were expensive and not even half as good as yours.

2. What substrates are you using?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

michaelw81 said:


> Great setup! I am planning to set up a tank for Lamprologus/Neolamprologus brevis too. Would you mind letting me know the following:
> 
> 1. Where did you get the shells? I bought some shells from PetSmart, but they were expensive and not even half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment lol  Anyway, heres the answer to ur q's

1. I bought the shell's from Dollarama for $1.25 a bag, and it has about 11 of them inside. I bought mine from Dufferin/Orfus store. I think most of dollarama's carry it check it on "crafts" section (at least that's where I got mine). I was looking for this in many dollar stores as well and it was a hell of a travel ~_~

2. I got the substrate from my uncle's friend. It was the Carib Sea cichlid mix(salt and pepper look). I was originally going for PFS but luckily got this.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I just got my multi's today! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! There are 7 of them in the tank now, but the other 6 are about .5inch and the 7th one which is the biggest is acting like a policeman and raiding other shells after I set them free in the tank lol. If the small one's are in there they would just go out and the big one will go search for other ones as well, i think its like their letting the big one know where they are! Heh! It was really nice to watch earlier then I fell asleep coz the tank is kinda at the end of the bed lol. Ill post up pics when I have the chance of them getting them to go out from the shells


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Any pictures of the little ones?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Any pictures of the little ones?


Kinda crappy when my phone takes pics but I have a video and it can be viewed here:


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

*They have start excavating!!!*

Wooot! I was so happy when I saw one of the little ones starting digging and spitting the sand to another shell lol! if I have any luck ill try to take a video of it!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just an update.. The juvies that I got before are now showing their light stripes  they have also now begun to re scape their tank the way they like it lol


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*mine*

I have a 20g tank with about 8 of these little buggers in there. They're an absolutely fascinating cichlid. The effort they put into digging up the sand is astounding, I mean for their size they move a ton of sand. Only problem I have had is cleaning the tank. Siphoning to get the crud out moves the sand to much, I hate to mess up their work. I gave them their first partial water change yesterday being really careful with the water chemistry. Can't wait for fry


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

hawkeye said:


> I have a 20g tank with about 8 of these little buggers in there. They&#146;re an absolutely fascinating cichlid. The effort they put into digging up the sand is astounding, I mean for their size they move a ton of sand. Only problem I have had is cleaning the tank. Siphoning to get the crud out moves the sand to much, I hate to mess up their work. I gave them their first partial water change yesterday being really careful with the water chemistry. Can&#146;t wait for fry


They are really amusing and fun to watch as they excavate their own territories. I carefully put the new water as well so that i dont distract most of their work lol! Are yours adult size already?


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*sizes*

The "males" (I think) are a little larger than an inch and have nice stripes. One is a darker color almost a blue hue. From the mounds of sand I conclude that there are at least 3 males and from what I have seen the blue hued one has at least one girlfriend; The smaller ones (females?) are around ¾ of an inch


----------

